# Problems with traffico



## vernar (Oct 2, 2010)

I have been at loggerheads with traffico since last November (2009) over a speeding fine, I recieved a recorded delivery letter in February this year with a demand to pay 310 euros within ten days. This was the first time I had recieved any correspondance from them. I did not recieve the 1st registered letter telling me that I was caught on camera, presumably because the address was wrong. (shown on the duplicate I requested, which shows a 100 euros fine) Traffico continued to sent me demands even though it was explained to them that they had the wrong address, some of the mail was delivered and some sent back to them by correos. I have proof that I did not recieve this letter and others, as Correos had sent them back to traffico obviously unsigned. I was told today that I will have to pay the fine as traffico do not believe I did not recieve the first letter and "wait for it" It is my responsibility to check the websight every now and again to see if there are any unpaid fines. How can they say I got the letters when they were sent back to them!! They even sent me copies of the Correos return slips
How do people without computers check the websight???


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

vernar said:


> I have been at loggerheads with traffico since last November (2009) over a speeding fine, I recieved a recorded delivery letter in February this year with a demand to pay 310 euros within ten days. This was the first time I had recieved any correspondance from them. I did not recieve the 1st registered letter telling me that I was caught on camera, presumably because the address was wrong. (shown on the duplicate I requested, which shows a 100 euros fine) Traffico continued to sent me demands even though it was explained to them that they had the wrong address, some of the mail was delivered and some sent back to them by correos. I have proof that I did not recieve this letter and others, as Correos had sent them back to traffico obviously unsigned. I was told today that I will have to pay the fine as traffico do not believe I did not recieve the first letter and "wait for it" It is my responsibility to check the websight every now and again to see if there are any unpaid fines. How can they say I got the letters when they were sent back to them!! They even sent me copies of the Correos return slips
> How do people without computers check the websight???


My goodness, I don't envy you trying to sort this lot out! I suggest you go and have a chat with a lawyer, or the Spanish equivalent of the AA:
AUTOMOVILISTAS EUROPEOS ASOCIADOS

best of luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

vernar said:


> I have been at loggerheads with traffico since last November (2009) over a speeding fine, I recieved a recorded delivery letter in February this year with a demand to pay 310 euros within ten days. This was the first time I had recieved any correspondance from them. I did not recieve the 1st registered letter telling me that I was caught on camera, presumably because the address was wrong. (shown on the duplicate I requested, which shows a 100 euros fine) Traffico continued to sent me demands even though it was explained to them that they had the wrong address, some of the mail was delivered and some sent back to them by correos. I have proof that I did not recieve this letter and others, as Correos had sent them back to traffico obviously unsigned. I was told today that I will have to pay the fine as traffico do not believe I did not recieve the first letter and "wait for it" It is my responsibility to check the websight every now and again to see if there are any unpaid fines. How can they say I got the letters when they were sent back to them!! They even sent me copies of the Correos return slips
> How do people without computers check the websight???


I know what you mean, but I seem to remember that with the latest changes in the fines etc a few months ago, that was one of the changes - it's your responsibility to check to see if you have a fine or not... Maybe look on the DGT site, or speak to a gestor...


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Have you checked your motor insurance policy to see if you are covered for 'gestion de multas'? Linea Directa, for example, now include this cover by default.

In Málaga outstanding fines are published in the BOP. I assume this the same nationwide so you could check the one for Alicante from time to time:

Boletin Oficial de la Provincia edición digital

but the fine has usually been issued long before it appears in the bulletin. You could also check Buscamultas:

buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente

but I suspect the same applies, i.e. it shows the notification of an unpaid fine once it has been issued rather than the actual commission of a traffic offence.

There is no facility on the DGT web site to check for any fines you may have accumulated but there is an option to register for receiving notifications of infractions by email and mobile text message:

Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : ¿Alguna Multa? : Notificaciones de multas por Internet y con aviso a móvil

This involves obtaining a digital certificate through 060.es with which you access your secure email from Correos. It is not a procedure for the faint hearted but once registered you can rest easy in the knowledge that if you commit an offence you will not have to rely on Correos to deliver the notification at least not by snail mail.

There is the added advantage that the certificate allows you to access the secure section of a number of other government websites the most useful being Dirección General del Catastro where it says 'Acceso con certificado digital'.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Just one other point, when you say they had the wrong address do you mean that they sent the fines to an address other than that in which the vehicle is registered? If this is the case, and you can prove it, you could have grounds to appeal at least against the subsequent fine which is presumably for failing to respond to a request to provide information regarding the identity of the driver although you are probably way past the time limit.

If you have an 'Apartado de Correos' there is a further problem because DGT will not accept an apartado as an address in which to register the vehicle and, although they are aware of the correlation between my own Apartado de Correos and my residential address, my local Correos will not put anything in my box that bears my residential address to which neither will they deliver as it is some distance along an unsurfaced track in a sparsely inhabited rural area.

This is why I went through the excruciating procedure of registering for telematic notifications. By the way, one other useful purpose of this certificate is in accessing your fiscal information from AEAT.

Before going to the expense of employing the services of a gestor I would suggest that you make an appointment to see a DGT supervisor and try to sort the matter out. This can often be more effective than using a gestor. Be very polite and respectful despite whatever antagonism you may feel and thank him/her profusely for finding the time to see you etc., etc. Take a translator if necessary, preferably one who is accustomed handling Spanish bureaucrats, because it is very unlikely that they would provide one. You never know, you may get a satisfactory result.


----------



## vernar (Oct 2, 2010)

Many thanks, will try the insurance company first and if no joy with them I will make an appointment with DGT. I cannot prove that the original letter was sent to the wrong address but I can prove it was returned to traffico as "not known" The number of my house is 33.2.05 The letter was sent to 1.5 which is a house at the bottom of my lane and of course is unoccupied most of the time. Thanks for your help. Will let you know how I get on.[



QUOTE=Beachcomber;377427]Just one other point, when you say they had the wrong address do you mean that they sent the fines to an address other than that in which the vehicle is registered? If this is the case, and you can prove it, you could have grounds to appeal at least against the subsequent fine which is presumably for failing to respond to a request to provide information regarding the identity of the driver although you are probably way past the time limit.

If you have an 'Apartado de Correos' there is a further problem because DGT will not accept an apartado as an address in which to register the vehicle and, although they are aware of the correlation between my own Apartado de Correos and my residential address, my local Correos will not put anything in my box that bears my residential address to which neither will they deliver as it is some distance along an unsurfaced track in a sparsely inhabited rural area.

This is why I went through the excruciating procedure of registering for telematic notifications. By the way, one other useful purpose of this certificate is in accessing your fiscal information from AEAT.

Before going to the expense of employing the services of a gestor I would suggest that you make an appointment to see a DGT supervisor and try to sort the matter out. This can often be more effective than using a gestor. Be very polite and respectful despite whatever antagonism you may feel and thank him/her profusely for finding the time to see you etc., etc. Take a translator if necessary, preferably one who is accustomed handling Spanish bureaucrats, because it is very unlikely that they would provide one. You never know, you may get a satisfactory result.[/QUOTE]


----------

